# SPS-Analyzer gesucht



## Anonymous (6 Januar 2005)

Hallo zusammen.

Ich bin zur Zeit in einer pharmazeutischen Firma eingesetzt und muss das Ventilschema einer Anlage erstellen/korrigieren. Die dort zuständige Abteilung hat mit dem SPS-Analyzer Pro (V3.0) die Signaldateien erstellt. Leider haben wir in der Firma die Software nicht und 1500€ für eine 4.0-Lizenz sind uns i.M. einfach zu viel.

Daher die Frage: hat zufällig jemand eine 3.0-Version zu verkaufen??


----------



## Henk (6 Januar 2005)

Und? Wie kann ich Sie erreichen?
E-mail adresse?

gr.
henk


----------



## Ralle (6 Januar 2005)

Konnte man die Software nicht als Demo einsetzen mit der Einschränkung, nicht online gehen zu können ?


----------



## Luigi (6 Januar 2005)

Hi again.

So, angemeldet bin ich. PN kein Problem mehr 


Zur Demo: ich habe mir die aktuelle Demo runtergeladen. Da ich keine Anbindung an eine SPS benötige, dachte ich auch, dass ich die Demo wenigstens zur Auswertung der Signaldateien benutzen könnte (selbst 30 Tage hätten mir wohl gereicht  :wink: ), aber leider lässt der Analyzer keine Signaldateien zu, die mit der Vollversion erstellt wurden.

Eine Anpassung der Dateien, dass sie die Demoversion nicht als "Vollversions-Datei" identifiziert, ist wohl nicht erlaubt.,....ich hätte auch keine Ahnung, wie ich das Anstellen soll. Irgendwo gibt es wohl so ne Art Header, an Hand dessen die Datei als Vollversion erkannt wird.

Aber wie gesagt: bei akzeptablem Preis für eine ältere Version (ich brauche ja nur die übereinanderliegenden Signalverläufe) kann ich meinem Chef vielleicht etwas Kohle aus dem Kreuz leiern 

Ciao
Luigi


----------



## SPS Markus (6 Januar 2005)

Hallo Luigi,

bitte erkläre mal genau was du brauchst. Wenn du die Files nur als Ausdrucke brauchst,
kann ich dir anbieten sie dir als PDF-Files zu konvertieren und zuzuschicken.

Markus


----------



## Luigi (6 Januar 2005)

Hi Markus.

Also, ich brauch etatsächich nur die Signalverläufe als Ausdrucke, um sie mit dem bestehenden Ventilschema (bei welchem Schritt schaltet welches Ventil) abzugleichen.

Man kann die als PDF konvertieren?? Wie denn das??

Gibt es vielleicht andere Software, die die Dateien einlesen kann?

Danke schon mal für das Angebot  :lol:


----------



## SPS Markus (6 Januar 2005)

Hi,

man nehme die Original Software (SPSAnalyzer V3.0 mit entsprechendem S7-Treiber + Adobe Acrobat V6.0) Dann als Druckertreiber-> PDF einstellen und "drucken". Fertig.

Beim SPS-Analyzer ist es besonders wichtig das komplette Projekt zu haben.
Es nutzt nicht so viel nur die Signaldateien einzulesen. 
Wenn du weiter Info's brauchst Mail mich mal an.

Markus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (6 Januar 2005)

SPS Markus schrieb:
			
		

> man nehme ...  Adobe Acrobat V6.0 ... dann als Druckertreiber-> PDF einstellen und "drucken". Fertig.



Hallo,

wer den Acrobat nicht hat kann als Alternative 
*pdffactory* verwenden. Ist günstiger und 
hat weniger Möglichkeiten (kann keine interaktiven 
Dokumente erstellen).

http://www.context-gmbh.de/3_2_0_0_0_download_pdffactory.htm

Aber für die einfach PDF-Ersttellung bestens 
geeignet, kann man auch vorab testen. Die 
erstellten PDFs haben einen Unregistriert-Hinweis
in der Fusszeile, sind aber sonst brauchbar.

Viele Grüße
Gerhard Bäurle


----------



## Luigi (7 Januar 2005)

Danke für die Tips. Der Acrobat wird in der o.g. Firma eingesetzt, da müsste eigentlich was gehen.

Am besten wäre aber wohl doch der Kauf einer (älteren) Vollversion.


----------



## AndyPed (7 Januar 2005)

Als sehr gutes PDf programm kann ich nur Free PDF XP empfehlen.
http://freepdfxp.de/fpxp.htm

IST FREEWARE !


----------

